# Rescission period for Nevada, specifically Wyndham Grand Desert purchase



## rickandcindy23

We had a guest attend a timeshare presentation while at Grand Desert, and she bought a measly contract for a whopping amount of $$$$.

She wants to rescind, but I told her I thought the rescind period was 5 days in Nevada, which makes it a day or two late.  Please advice if it's 5 days or 5 business days, as she did buy this past weekend.


----------



## Passepartout

rickandcindy23 said:


> We had a guest attend a timeshare presentation while at Grand Desert, and she bought a measly contract for a whopping amount of $$$$.
> 
> She wants to rescind, but I told her I thought the rescind period was 5 days in Nevada, which makes it a day or two late.  Please advice if it's 5 days or 5 business days, as she did buy this past weekend.



Either way, today is Friday. Get the rescission letter in the mail and postmarked! Otherwise it won't be postmarked til Monday.

I'm assuming it's business days, but your guess is as good as mine. That is at least a defensible position.  http://rcivip.com/timeshare-rescission-period-in-us/


----------



## Rent_Share

Nothing to lose but te cost of a certified letter


----------



## deannak

The ARDA site has a table of rescission periods for US states here:
http://arda.org/uploadedFiles/ARDA/...s_Call_Out_Boxes/RescissionPeriodsNov2010.pdf

For NV, it shows 5 calendar days, by midnight.


----------



## f3ichen

*the address for rescind?*

Hello, I am in the same boat. tomorrow 4/1/2013 is the fifth day.Do you you know which address to send the letter to? is it the emerald grande in Florida (listed as seller) or wyndham vacation address (PO box in las vegas)? which is the servicer for the installment? Thank you so much your help greatly appreciated since time is the essence here.


----------



## Passepartout

The rescission instructions- and address- will be in the bundle of stuff you signed. It won't be prominent. Follow them exactly and have the letter postmarked tomorrow and you'll be fine.

Good Luck!


----------



## ronparise

Passepartout said:


> The rescission instructions- and address- will be in the bundle of stuff you signed. It won't be prominent. Follow them exactly and have the letter postmarked tomorrow and you'll be fine.
> 
> Good Luck!



It is prominent...I will be in bold print, directly above the signature block on your purchase and sale agreement


Do what it says, but dont be overly concerned about how it gets there. When I did this the rescission process was will under way before Wyndham got my letter. They started work based on an email we sent. Wyndham will hold you to your deal if you miss the deadline (5 calendar days as deannak posted above) but whether its certified or regular mail isnt important...proof that you took action (a postmark) before the deadline is probably enough..In my case an email did the trick  (and no, I dont know where we sent that email...my wife did it, and it was 2.5 years ago)


----------



## f3ichen

Thank you Ron, 

on the contract above the signature sign has no address, just said I have the right to cancel within 5 days midnight and has to delivered personally or by mail to developer business address (it doesn't list any address in particular)


----------



## ronparise

f3ichen said:


> Thank you Ron,
> 
> on the contract above the signature sign has no address, just said I have the right to cancel within 5 days midnight and has to delivered personally or by mail to developer business address (it doesn't list any address in particular)



In that case I dont know what to say. I sent you an email wit the address I used and is on the contract we rescinded two years ago

I think I would send something to one or several of the following

By Mail
Owner Care

Wyndham Vacation Resorts
6277 Sea Harbor Drive
Orlando, FL 32821

Financial Services

Wyndham Vacation Resorts - Financial Services
P.O. Box 98940
Las Vegas, NV 89193-8940

By Fax
Owner Care
1-407-370-6328
Financial Services
1-702-304-4217


----------



## dougp26364

Passepartout said:


> The rescission instructions- and address- will be in the bundle of stuff you signed. It won't be prominent. Follow them exactly and have the letter postmarked tomorrow and you'll be fine.
> 
> Good Luck!





ronparise said:


> It is prominent...I will be in bold print, directly above the signature block on your purchase and sale agreement
> 
> 
> Do what it says, but dont be overly concerned about how it gets there. When I did this the rescission process was will under way before Wyndham got my letter. They started work based on an email we sent. Wyndham will hold you to your deal if you miss the deadline (5 calendar days as deannak posted above) but whether its certified or regular mail isnt important...proof that you took action (a postmark) before the deadline is probably enough..In my case an email did the trick  (and no, I dont know where we sent that email...my wife did it, and it was 2.5 years ago)



While it might be that they are supposed to list it prominently, it's not always done that way. I'm sure/certain the developers copy contains exactly what is required by law but what ends up in the customers bundle might not be the same. 

As a for instance, I had a friend buy a timeshare despite my telling her not too buy at developer pricing. When I was able to show her resale pricing for the exact same timeshare, she wanted to rescind but couldn't find the information. I had her bring the contract to work and she was right, it had been removed from her copy, probably at the time they take everything you've signed back to the copy desk. 

In the end it didn't work. We mailed a letter to the sales office and corporate headquaters. Some sales offices are just downright dishonest.


----------



## Shlie2001

We also got sucked into the timeshare trap. I woke up the day after signing it and knew we had to cancel. We walked into Wyndham Las Vegas that day and signed some sort of rescission letter that was in our packet. The timeshare employee date stamped it and gave us a copy. Will that suffice? I am worried because the whole process seemed shady and the guy seems like a sleeze.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver

Will that work? Most likely, the letter will be delivered to the trash. That's a HUGE commission that they do not want to lose.

It is said countless times here that there is one and only one way to rescind: sending it to the address on the contract. If they do NOT rescind, and you're stuck with it, we can help you out with your new ownership - instead of hating that you have it at a high price, use it!

TS


----------



## Passepartout

Shlie2001 said:


> We also got sucked into the timeshare trap. I woke up the day after signing it and knew we had to cancel. We walked into Wyndham Las Vegas that day and signed some sort of rescission letter that was in our packet.* The timeshare employee date stamped it and gave us a copy.* Will that suffice? I am worried because the whole process seemed shady and the guy seems like a sleeze.



Hang on to this copy. It may be the proof you need. I'd also send the rescission letter to the address in the packet just to be sure.

Jim


----------



## ronparise

posted in error


----------



## ISellTime

She is SOL. Dont waste your money mailing stuff. Dont sign papers unless you read them first.



Passepartout said:


> Either way, today is Friday. Get the rescission letter in the mail and postmarked! Otherwise it won't be postmarked til Monday.
> 
> I'm assuming it's business days, but your guess is as good as mine. That is at least a defensible position.  http://rcivip.com/timeshare-rescission-period-in-us/


----------



## Passepartout

ISellTime said:


> She is SOL. Dont waste your money mailing stuff. Dont sign papers unless you read them first.


Nothing like replying to a 5 YEAR-OLD thread. But thanks.


----------



## Sparky16

Help !! Got stuck with jockey club and missed 5 day limit . What can I do ??
Has anyone tried sapphire cancellation service out of Florida??
Should have googled Nevada policy .


----------

